# Cannot figure out why ftp is running



## sevendogzero (Mar 8, 2010)

Trying to get up to speed on FreeBSD.
Just installed 7.2.
FTP is running, but I cannot figure out why.

ftp is commented out in inetd.conf, so can someone
tell me where else it could be starting from?

It must be rc.conf, but need more advice
Thanks


----------



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Have a read of this: - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-ftp.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2010)

What does 
	
	



```
sockstat -l4p21
```
 have to say?


----------



## sevendogzero (Mar 9, 2010)

I got ahead of myself. The ftp "server" is not running, but
as a user I can ftp to other machines in my network.
My confusion was "if I can ftp to other machines, the ftp server
must be running". I now realize this is incorrect.

I got a little anxious and asked the wrong question.
Thanks for responding. I'll try more due diligence
next time.

Regards,

Could only run `sockstat -p21` (results below)


```
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
root     login      661   3  dgram  -> /var/run/logpriv
smmsp    sendmail   618   3  dgram  -> /var/run/log
root     sendmail   614   4  dgram  -> /var/run/logpriv
root     syslogd    485   4  dgram  /var/run/log
root     syslogd    485   5  dgram  /var/run/logpriv
root     devd       439   4  stream /var/run/devd.pipe
root     moused     379   4  stream /var/run/devd.pipe
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

sevendogzero said:
			
		

> I got ahead of myself. The ftp "server" is not running, but as a user I can ftp to other machines in my network. My confusion was "if I can ftp to other machines, the ftp server must be running". I now realize this is incorrect.



It's the difference between an FTP _client_ and an FTP _server_ :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2010)

sevendogzero said:
			
		

> My confusion was "if I can ftp to other machines, the ftp server
> must be running". I now realize this is incorrect.



No, it's exactly right. Simply not on the same machine


----------

